# Holster for Beretta U22 Neos 6"



## sbninja (May 25, 2007)

I would like a holster for my 6" Neos, it has a BSA Holosight on it, I would like the holster to accomdate this. I have seen the competition holsters(non for the Neos yet, that I know of) Also they are pretty expensive.

I would like the holster for use at the range. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Good luck buddy I've been looking for a few weeks now with no luck. If I run across Something I shoot you a PM. Let me know if you find something. Thx


----------



## U22Owner (Apr 28, 2009)

you can find holsters for this firearm at Sportsmans Corner on ebay
cgi.ebay.com/Beretta-U22-Neos-6-inch-Holster
they claim to have 10 of them, I bought two so now they only have 8

Good Luck


----------

